# Be Quiet Pure Power 10 Absturzprobleme



## BlackFoxYT (3. Juli 2017)

Hey liebe Community,
ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem PC derzeit.
Ich habe mir ein neues Netzteil zugelegt ein Be Quiet Pure Power 10,
dieses habe ich heute in den PC eingebaut, so nun zu dem Ablauf.
Ich starte den PC öffne Teamspeak (Voice over IP Programm) 
und meinen Internet Browser, danach öffne ich Garrys Mod oder 
irgend welche anderen Spiele,
bumm Blackscreen auf 3 Monitoren ins Gesicht,
ich höre Leute im Hintergrund auf dem Teamspeak sie auch mich.
Nach ein paar Sekunden höre ich im Hintergrund diese schöne piepen
von Windows wenn ein Fehler vorhanden ist, danach passiert nichts mehr.
Muss also den PC neustarten.

Genauso ist es auch in anderen spielen ich starte das Spiel,
im Menü ist alles okay, es geht ins Spiel, PC broke.
Habe bereits alle Treiber auf den neusten Stand gebracht,
den PC mit der Windows Diagnose überprüft und
den PC mehrmals getestet ob dieser Fehler nur einmal da ist oder
mehrmals, leider hat dies alles nichts gebracht das Netzteil kann ich aber
ausschließen, habe meine alte Graka mal eingebaut um zu testen ob es am
Netzteil liegt.

CPU und GPU Benchmarks sind beide ohne absturz gut verlaufen,
beide hatten auch gute Temperatur werte also an Überhitzung liegt es denke
ich auch nicht.

GPU war bei 74°.

Ich vermute irgend welche Softwarefehler, vllt wisst ihr ja besser bescheid.

PC Specs:
CPU: AMD Phenom x6 1100t
Mainboard: Asus M4n68t v2
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 660 TI Direct CU II      
Alte Grafikkarte: GTX 550TI
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 10 700 Watt


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Naja, das Netzteil ist mit 700W ziemlich überdimensioniert, da reicht das 500W Modell locker. Hast du die komplette Verkabelung überprüft ob alles richtig sitzt? GPU und RAM eventuell mal nachgedrückt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFoxYT (3. Juli 2017)

Da sollte eig alles korrekt sein, Benchmark Tests waren ja wie gesagt auch erfolgreich, bloß in spielen macht es Probleme und stürzt ab.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2017)

Als erstes hätte ich mal das Straight Power mit _maximal_ 600W genommen, das ist etwas hochwertiger und nicht viel teurer als deine 700W Pure Power, die zudem für das System deutlich überdimensioniert sind..
ich hab nen deutlich stärkeres System und mit meinen 600W Straight Power noch gut Luft nach oben.

Wenn man nen Netzteil tauscht, muss man immer alle Kontakte prüfen, da man ja an so ziemlich alles ran muss und wie schon gesagt, auch den Ramsitz usw prüfen.

Wenn du Benchmarks fährst und das System wirklich unter Vollast setzen willst, dann musst du CPU und GPU und am besten den RAM dazu gleichzeitig testen, nur so lässt sich ein schwaches Netzteil (und nen schwache Kühlung/Belüftung) nahezu ausschliessen.
Ausserdem haben Spiele die Angewohnheit, wenn sie starten sich eine kurze Spitzenlast zu gönnen um die Engine zu starten, was entweder gleich am Anfang oder nach dem Menü, wenn man ins Spiel geht passiert und wenn da das NT nix taugt...heisst es gerne mal Hasta Vista, dann greifen die Schutzschaltungen aka Modus Black und das System startet entweder gleich neu oder geht sich mit ner Fehlermeldung verabschieden.

So ging es mit bei meinem alten Coolermaster Silent iwas mit 600W das hatte sich über die Jahre dezente Alterserscheinungen zugelegt und tat genau das selbe, wenn ich zB den Witcher 3 anwarf...spätestens wenn ich aus dem Menü ins Spiel ging..war Ende Gelände, der FX8350 der sich auch gerne mal mehr als die 125W TDP gönnte wenn er so richtig unter Last stand, war da auch nicht grade hilfreich.

Dazu is dein System und besonders das Board auch nicht grade ein Jungspund und daher auch für Fehler anfälliger, ausserdem fressen beide Karten bei dir in etwa das selbe an Leistung, von daher is da eigentlich auch kein Unterschied zu erwarten gewesen.


btw: AMD hat neue Prozis und so im Angebot, da sollteste mal drüber nachdenken, ob du dem neuen Netzteil nicht gleich noch nen neues System anhängen willst. 

oh und ich sehe du hast deinen RAM nicht angegeben, obwohl das eher sekundär is, aber es gibt halt auch Spiele und Anwendungen, die sich bei zuwenig Speicher auch gerne unsanft verabschieden, aber da normalerweise eher mit einem CtD und keinem Black/Bluescreen...und erst recht nicht schon dann, wenn man sie gerade mal gestartet hat.


Ergo: ich denke es liegt doch am Netzteil, denn wenn man an der Software nix macht, sondern nur das Netzteil tauscht und Grafikkarten verwendet, die das gleiche an Leistung verlangen, dann sind das garantiert keine Softwarefehler, denn der Software is das Netzteil egal, solange es das macht was es soll. 
An andere Hardwarefehler möchte ich jetzt mal nicht denken, denn die sind nahezu auszuschliessen, wenn man das ganze nicht gerade mit Statischen Entladungen bombardiert hat beim Umbau und es vorher alles lief.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Netzteil kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, wenn eine Schutzschaltung greifen würde, würde es nicht zu dem vom TE beschriebenen Verhalten kommen. Aber da es ja neu ist kann er es ja umtauschen und dann das 500W nehmen um das NT wirklich als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFoxYT (3. Juli 2017)

Ich habe nun den Benchmark alles 3 gleichzeitig ausgeführt, 
dort ist er ebenfalls nicht abgestürzt, CPU ging auf 70 Grad nach oben,
die Graka auf 75 Grad das sind definitiv gute werte.

Zu dem Thema, das NT ist zu überdemensioniert für das System,
dadurch das dieses System sehr alt ist, benötige ich eh bald was neues,
und wie ich es auch schon beim NT getan habe, muss etwas gescheites her.
Mag sein das, das Straight Power Besser ist aber ich sag mal so viel Leistung wird
da nicht mehr vorhanden sein als beim Pure Power 10.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2017)

die Benchmarks sind leider kein Garant, sondern höchstens ein Indikator für ein Fehlerfreies -stabiles- System und akzeptable Temperaturen sind eben nicht alles.

70° CPU ist grenzwertig und 75° auf ner 150W GPU auch nicht grad berauschend, aber noch ok. 


Ich weiss ja nicht an was für ein System du so denkst, aber mit meinem System: R5 1600X, GB GTX 980 G1 Gaming (180W), 16gb Ram und diverse Platten und SSD's, AiO Wakü und 3 Silentwings Gehäuselüfter komme ich im Extremfall so auf vielleicht...350W?
Ich sagte ja, da is noch reichlich Luft nach oben, da ginge auch nen 8Kerner und ne Titan oder 1080Ti problemlos mit Luft nach oben.

Weshalb also sollte man da mehr als ein 5- oder 600W Netzteil brauchen, wenn man nicht grad nen 16kerner, 64GB RAM Overclock-King 666 mit nem 1080Ti SLI System verbauen will?

Ausserdem gehts da beim Straight vs. Pure Power nicht so um die Leistungsangaben, sondern um Qualität, Effizienz und Stabilität und da is das Straight Power mit 600W nunmal nen ganzen Zacken besser, als ein Pure Power mit 700W, die Preisunterschiede kommen ja nicht von ungefähr.



Und ich bleibe dabei, nachdem was hier geschildert wurde, ist das Netzteil die Ursache des Problems, zumal ich das Verhalten selbst erlebt habe, mit meinem alten Coolermaster NT.
Treiber Updates und co, zerficken kein System, das vorher mit dem alten Netzteil lief und die Spiele waren sicher auch schon vorher drauf...
Und ein Netzteil ist eben völlig Software unabhängig, weshalb nach nem Netzteitausch eben keine Software für derartige Probleme verantwortlich sein kann, 
es sei denn die ist so zerschossen, das man sich fragen muss, wieso sie überhaupt noch startet, da würde ich doch glatt mal die entsprechenden Spiele neu installieren.

Die einzig andere Alternative die mir direkt einfiele wäre ein Defekt an den SpaWas am Board oder ne defekte/überlastete Graka, 
bei beiden sind Blackscreens oder Abstürze mit oder ohne Fehlermeldung ebenso warscheinlich..alles andere is mir zu weit hergeholt.

Was allerdings den Dauerlast und Hitze Benchmarks dezent wiederspräche, da sich das dort ebenfalls bemerkbar machen müsste, es das aber eben nur in short peak Szenarien, wie dem betreten der Spielwelt bestimmter Spiele tut, was exact das Szenario war, welches sich bei meinem alten Netzteil abzeichnete, bei dem der Output, durch Alterung der Komponenten, ab einer bestimmten Last nichmehr stabil genug gewährleistet werden konnte und so das NT, unter Einsatz diverser Schutzschaltungen abkackte. 

Da in dem alten System zB auch meine 980 bereits ihren Dienst verrichtete und der alte FX 8350, samt dem alten Unter und Umbau, inzwischen meinem Bruder Gesellschaft und gute Dienste leistet und das an einem gerade mal 500W NT ebenfalls von beQuiet! und ich vor dem Systemwechsel bereits vom Coolermaster auf mein Straight Power umgestiegen bin, kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, das eben jenes die Ursache genau solcher Probleme war, die danach nämlich auf magische Weise verschwunden sind...da alle anderen Komponenten, nach wie vor ihren Dienst anstandslos verrichten und das eben auch nach System, OS und diversen Software Upgrades oder Wechseln.

ach und nur nebenbei: falls da iwas übertaktet ist...mal das ganze auf Standard zurücksetzen hilft auch hin und wieder Fehler auszuschliessen, wenn man nen neues NT hat, von dem man nicht weiß wie stabil es arbeitet.


----------



## BlackFoxYT (3. Juli 2017)

Okay ich werde das NT wieder zurückschicken und mir das Straight Power 500 oder 600 holen.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Das E10 mit 500W reicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

für den Rechner reicht sogar das 400 Watt Modell.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2017)

naja mit dem Straight Power 500 oder 600W isser für alles gut gerüstet, er hat ja nicht gesagt was er sich in Zukunft anschaffen will, 
nur das er scheinbar pö a pö aufrüsten will...da wäre ein 400W NT etwas eng bemessen, auch wenns für das aktuelle System reicht, nur isses dafür eben nicht gedacht.

Fakt ist, mit nem guten und effizientem NT der 5 oder 600W Klasse, isser für alles was mit ner Single GPU daherkommen soll, gut gerüstet, ob 4 oder 8kerner, ob 1060 oder oder 1080Ti und hat sogar noch Reserven für eventuelles OC..

was er sich da holt, hängt nur davon ab, was er sich zu holen gedenkt und welche Wattage da versorgt werden muss, etwas Luft nach oben is dabei immer gut, zu sparsam sollte man da nicht rangehen, aber eben auch keinem 300W System nen 700W NT verordnen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

Na ja, aktuell zieht sein Rechner nicht mal 300 Watt und er hat ein 700 watt Netzteil dran.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2017)

naja 125W CPU + 150W GPU + Perepherie das sind schon gut 300W, aber naja das Netzteil ist ja nur der Vorbote für ein kommendes neues System, 
das sicher auch ein bissel mehr Bumms haben soll und daher auch evtl noch ein gutes Stück mehr schluckt, daher solltens wenigstens 500W sein, da is man auf der sicheren Seite und hat noch bissel Reserve. 

Aber 700W braucht man für kein Single GPU System das is mal klar.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

600W auch nicht. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFoxYT (3. Juli 2017)

So der China Böller ist nun wieder im System drinnen, das 700 Watt NT geht die Tage an den Verkäufer zurück.
Es sei den irgend jemand sagt nun was anderes.


----------



## Cosmas (4. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> 600W auch nicht. ��
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



hey meine 600W sind auch für Reserven gedacht, da in den nächsten Monaten noch was High End mässiges an Grafik eingebaut werden und der 1600X evtl noch ein wenig OC erfahren soll
...ich hoffe ja auf Vega...zur Not wirds eben was in der 1080(+) Gegend und das natürlich Custom mit Overclock und so...
da hab ich gerne noch bissel Luft nach oben und nen NT das nicht schon am Limit kratzt, sondern weiter schön leise und stabil bleibt, sonst hätte ich zu 500W gegriffen. 




BlackFoxYT schrieb:


> So der China Böller ist nun wieder im System drinnen, das 700 Watt NT geht die Tage an den Verkäufer zurück.
> Es sei den irgend jemand sagt nun was anderes.



Gute Entscheidung. 
Wir bleiben gespannt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

Cosmas schrieb:


> da hab ich gerne noch bissel Luft nach oben und nen NT das nicht schon am Limit kratzt, sondern weiter schön leise und stabil bleibt, sonst hätte ich zu 500W gegriffen.



Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das 500er Modell bei 100% Last leiser als das 600er Modell bei 60%.


----------



## Amon (4. Juli 2017)

Ich hab einen übertakteten R7 1700X und eine R9 Fury an einem 550W Netzteil hängen, reicht locker.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lalaker (4. Juli 2017)

Also mit dem China-Böller funktioniert der PC wieder einwandfrei, aber mit dem BQ Pure nicht? Schon seltsam- Wenn dir eine niedrige Lautstärke wichtig ist, bist beim Straight schon richtig, kannst dir aber auch das Corsair RM550x anschauen (semi-passiv, 10 Jahre Garantie).

Corsair RMx Series RM550x 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020090-EU)

Falls dich das Modding-Fieber überkommt kannst auch gesleevte Kabel kaufen (voll modular).


----------

